# When the yeast infection remedy doesn't work...



## slb

Just a little background - I had a five day Septra prescription for a urinary tract infection. Then I had a yeast infection, of course, and used a six day Canestan treatment. The shorter treatments "burn" me inside, and are just too strong for me. I finished the last Canestan thing last night, and today I have the familiar itching and burning feeling. No discharge, however. Have you ever had a yeast infection treatment that didn't work? My hubby is long suffering but getting a little impatient in the "bedroom" area. The burning, itching feeling doesn't lend itself to pleasant husband/wife relationships. What should I try next? I think I'll be phoning the doctor in the morning.


----------



## Guest

Yes, I have had itching and burning without discharge. It could be just premenopausal or menopausal vaginal irritation, or it could be a yeast infection or allergic reaction to something. I don't use any of the common creams or pills, since the doctor thinks the itching and burning I get are an allergic reaction to the yeast infection meds. I don't know whether this will help you or not, but two years ago, my doctor suggested that I try Culturelle for my IBS problems. I had a nasty yeast infection at the time too, from taking an antibiotic. Culturelle is a form of acidophilus that works much better than the kind in yogurt, and your local pharmacist can usually order it for you. I get mine through WalMart and it is usually in the next day. Anyway, not only did Culturelle help my IBS (reduced bloating and gas) but I haven't had a yeast infection since. MY doctor says that the acidophilus does help fight yeast infections. I don't know whether it would work for you, but it might be worth a try. Check out Culturelle.com, if you're curious. It really has helped me. Good luck.


----------



## Patty

I am very experienced with yeast. Sometimes I don't know that I have it until I stick my finger inside and it comes out white. I don't know whether you have this new cream called Gynazole, but it is great! It's a one-day application, prescription only, and it stays in your body for a few days. I have had very bad yeast that Diflucan wasn't helping and I've also had to use Diflucan and Gynazole for relief. My insurance does not cover Gynazole, but I have paid full price because I know it works! The price here is $34.00 and worth every penny to me!!!Good luck.


----------



## Guest

Culturelle costs (on average) about $19.00 a month, and keeps me free of yeast problems. (I take it all the time, because I just feel a lot better. ) The first time I took it, it cleared up a nasty yeast infection I had from the antibiotic (I had both a vaginal yeast infection and one in my mouth too) within three days. Worth a try for you, if nothing else helps.


----------



## slb

I checked and e-mailed the web site, and Culturelle is not available in Canada. They will send it to me, but with the exchange rates, shipping, etc. it would be quite costly. I can only hope this clears up soon - it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Maui

Are you sure it's another yeast infection? It might be bacterial vaginitis instead. BV and yeast infections have similar symptoms, vaginal itching, irritation and discharge but are very different in the way of treatment. The treatment for BV is either an antibiotic pill or gel. I get yeast infections and BV all the time and need to see my gyn because I never know which one I have.Good luck.


----------



## HipJan

I take probiotics regularly, but they alone don't stop my low-grade yeast infections. When I have particular problems, and/or after I finish a round of antibiotics or other meds, I make sure I take my garlic and olive leaf supplements, and I swear they help.


----------



## Patty

Maui,A distinct difference between yeast and BV is the odor. There is an odor with BV, but no odor with yeast.


----------



## Imagica

Make sure your hubby don't have it too. They usually have no symptoms and you could be passing it back and forth to each other.


----------



## Maui

Patty,I wish that were true but for me I have no odor with a BV or yeast infection. My doctor says that some women don't have vaginal odor as a symptom and that's why it's important to get it checked out by a doctor so that proper treatment can be administered. It's a pain to see my gyn everytime but I'd rather have the correct diagnosis.HipJan, how good are the garlic supplements compared to the actual garlic cloves. I eat 1-3 garlic cloves a day and since then I've had very little bladder/yeast problems. Are the garlic supplements less of a hassle(smell-wise)?


----------



## HipJan

Maui, the supplements are far easier (to me), and I can't imagine what my breath would be like if I ate a lot of fresh garlic. (How do you deal with it?). As far as I know, I don't smell like garlic from taking the supplements, but I don't take them every day either. I do know of someone who'd taken the supplements every day for quite some time, and eventually, garlic smell was emanating from the pores in his skin.


----------



## KimberlyP

Hi There,I take Diflucan. It works best for me, but it does do a number on your bowels... I put up with it. I also suffer from Interstitial Cystitis, and Vulvadynia, using Canesten or Monistat, burns in the Vulva area, and it hurts me like heck...Diflucan lasts in your system for about 10 days...hope this helpsKim


----------



## mayasmama

Sorry that you ahve to deal with this. I have always found that acidolphilus inserted works wonders as well as taking it orally. You can also do to your heath food store and get boric acid suppositories. They work soooooo well and quickly too. Just ask the clerks and they will be able to help you out. I can not use anything over the counter because it burns to bad, but these have alwyas helped. Some plain yogurt with live culters inserted helps too, just wear a liner because it can be messy.


----------



## joffutt

I had the sensation of a bad sunburn and it lasted for months. I was quite depressed until by quirky circumstances I learned this might not be a gynecological problem, but a type of neuropathy - misfiring nerve cells. I took Neurontin - a pain medication - and both the burning feeling and depression went away.I feel fortunate because it was one of the most painful things I experienced.Good luck.


----------



## suzyblc

FYI-Website about Candida and IBS called colonichealth.com. Had some yeast problems and went on this website that offers a diet (low gluten) to prevent IBS/yeast infections. I've also read a lot of people using acidophilus that helps with IBS, wonder if there is some connection between the two. Sounds like some of IBS definitely need to increase our good bacteria?


----------

